# 2001 Altima Limited Door Lock Fuse?



## GamerGirlAlice (May 17, 2012)

hi my moms 01 Altima Limited Edition is missing the remote and no key works in doors. i plan to get her a new remote in august for her b-day, but the car locks her out a lot. my question is there a fuse i can pull that would disable the door locks only. if not what is shared on the same fuse.

Thanks in Advance, GamerGirlAlice


----------

